
Psytrance Guide - turrini
http://psytranceguide.com/
======
ssijak
I have just returned from one psytrance festival. I like to go there, not
mainly for the music (which I like mostly), but for the atmosphere. Meeting
all kind of different people and getting out from the usual "reality" and
norms and rat race and jumping into crazines, relaxing the norms and trying
new things. It is so refreshing, I always return home more happy and
enthusiastic about life. And yes, people eat like tons of drugs at festivals,
but I had never ever seen or experienced anything bad from people on trance
festivals (which I can see everywhere where alcohol is the main drug). Sounds
too hippy maybe, but that is my experience.

~~~
mping
I'm glad you had a good experience. When I was younger I was producing
psytrance (I played the guitar) and I would do liveacts with a dj + my guitar.
I had some pretty cool gigs and nice songs too.

Unfortunately, what made me quit the scene was the transformation I saw on my
friends and acquaintances due to drug abuse. I don't know if it is a cultural
thing, but I have witnessed people losing some or all of their mental sanity
due to drug abuse; one time I was at a party when someone died - in the end I
called it quits because I didn't want to become involved with that in any way.

I still like the music though

~~~
weavie
I also know a number of people in the scene who lost their sanity through drug
abuse. It is sad, but when you are partying and abusing yourself every weekend
for years on end something is going to give.

~~~
imesh
I'm not saying there isn't a correlation with partiers who do lots of drugs
and mental illness, but I have watched a lot of people lose their minds across
all my social circles. It seems like a certain percentage of people lose their
minds in their early 20s.

------
weavie
Wow. I'm old enough to remember when it was just goa trance.

And then towards the end of the 90's the kicks became more pronounced and the
melodies were dropped in favour of more psychedelic soundscapes. From that it
seemed the genre split into daytime trance that was brighter and more
uplifting and nighttime that was darker and more psychedelic. As a dj, people
would grumble at you if you played daytime trance at night, or vice versa!

Even then most psytrance was played at a more sane Bpm < 145\. And then I
think the Russians came in around 2006. Artists like Kindzadza pushed the Bpm
up to 150+ and it all went crazy. It seems artists started to compete with
eachother to write the craziest tracks, and rather than reaching for more
psychedelia, they just made the track faster. I'm almost a bit sad to see that
the guide lists Forest as 150+ bpm. It was much more psychedelic at 145
(imho).

That was kind of when I dropped out of the scene, its quite crazy to look back
and see how categorized it has become. Im going to have to have a browse..

For more, there is a ton of psytrance available to download for free on
[https://ektoplazm.com/](https://ektoplazm.com/).

~~~
Fnoord
I find it painful to see my favourite all-time genre of music, goatrance,
getting more and more obscure and snowed under the abundance of time and
psytrance. I can relate to oldschool house, trance, and techno lovers alike.

Consider the introduction in this article to goatrance, at the very bottom of
the website after all kind of psytrance subgenres.

Roland TB-303? Not mentioned. The archetype synthesizer of acid and goa
trance.

Acid? Not mentioned. A genre related and inspirational to goa trance. Same
with trance, and techno.

SH-101? Not mentioned. Frequently used synthesizer in trance, including goa.

4-4-4-4-1 bass-line? Not mentioned. Its the bass-line which is typically found
in goa trance. Some tracks by Miranda even have a slightly different bass tone
on every bass hit which creates a kind of 3D effect in the bass (it _feels_
like salsa to me).

Etnica? Not mentioned. Huge name (with sub projects like Crop Circles and
Pleiadians) in the 90s.

For me, a band like Juno Reactor is much more according to the psychedelic
values than the conventional psytrance.

Also, goa trance wasn't formed in Goa in the 80s. It was the very end of the
80s, but more the early 90s (91-93). It was normal to combine all kind of
genres back then (trance, techno, house, etc). Consider, for example, the
legendary Paul Oakenfold - Goa Mix from 1994. Or this very mix which combines
different genres in one [1] (though it includes acid, not goa trance).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkzvUEbf1DY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkzvUEbf1DY)

~~~
stef25
Don't want to be "difficult" but the 303 isn't really the typical psy synth.
Although it's used, psy trance required a bit more sophisticated equipment for
chords and layering etc.

The concept of "acid" appeared in Chicago.

It's fascinating how goa trance came about. At first they were just strumming
guitars out there and then came the drugs and the very early electronic music
from labels like Harthouse and Eye Q ... those were the roots of this
movement.

~~~
weavie
Early goa did have a lot of acid lines, although I dont think they strictly
used 303s. I know Cosmosis used a Novation BassStation for all the lines on
their Cosmology album. That album is full of acid (and thoroughly recommended,
even 25 years on).

------
listentojohan
My first though was Ishkur's guide to electronic music as mentioned in another
comment, and which hasn't updated in ages. I then go into the wikipedia, and
along to twitter, and see that there's been a countdown going on today -
hoping it's a launch of a new version...
[https://twitter.com/Ishkur23](https://twitter.com/Ishkur23)

~~~
hobbes78
The amount of time I spent exploring it! What a rabbit whole to wonder into!

------
jdpigeon
I thought I was pretty hip to psytrance, but I guess not because I don't
recognize any of these artists. How can there be a whole psytrance guide
without mentioning 1200 micrograms, Infected Mushroom, or Shpongle?

~~~
emptyfile
Well yes, if you don't know any of the artists on there then you don't listen
to psytrance obviously.

This is a modern guide to current genres and almost all tracks on it are
released after 2010 (yes even the Goa tracks are recent, its not dead).

This is not a history of psytrance guide, if it was it would be huge.

BTW Sphongle definitely isn't psytrance, and Infected Mushroom isn't well
regarded in the underground.

~~~
dylan604
The first couple of IM album were well regarded, that's why the backlash was
so pronounced starting with BP Empire. By the time they started singing, I
think the underground threw up their hands and walked away.

------
NKosmatos
Very nice guide, especially for all of us in our mid forties that liked and
listened (still listening?) to all these styles when they were actually being
created!!!

Recently there was a HN post about a similar site
[http://everynoise.com/](http://everynoise.com/) but for all music genres

~~~
munificent
More trance than psytrance, but I recently stumbled onto Above and Beyond and
their Anjunabeats label. I had no idea people were still making trance that
feels like a continuation of the stuff I listened to in the late 90s. It's
great!

~~~
scarejunba
Their shows are pretty freaking great, too. If you can't make ABGT in Prague,
I'd recommend trying to go to ABGT at The Gorge in 2021. It's a marvelous
venue, great crowd, and the music is fantastic (Anjunabeats first day,
Anjunadeep second day).

Some of the songs are decades old, too, which helps with that feeling. Hard to
believe that "Satellite" is 15 years old and "On a good day" is 10 years old.
Wild.

------
codeulike
Well I for one think Electronic Music has too many sub-genres. Like if you
change the timing of the highhat or the type of synth you're using it
catapults you into a different genre. Whats that all about? Why does it need
to be so segmented?

~~~
noir_lord
Metal is the same, often it's the true(TM) fans who come up with the micro-
genres as a way to beat people over the head for not knowing that "foo" is
"bar".

It's the pretentious of wine culture applied to music basically.

~~~
keymon-o
People enjoy certain patterns in some genre and then they explore and develop
it further. When that pattern becomes more known it gets a name for easier
referencing.

All music eventually starts to sound boring and micro genre is how fans find
what they like about genre and continue enjoy it.

I don't understand craft beer fad and obsession, but I know beer has many
tastes and many interesting stuff can come out. Why would I call someone
pretentious just because they develop something I don't care about.

------
joeyspn
If anyone wants to check a really cool interactive guide of electronic music
genres and their history check Ishkur’s Guide. It's old but still one of the
best ones ever made. (You'll need to activate flash)

[http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/](http://techno.org/electronic-
music-guide/)

And here a more modern version with near 3k genres (although not as
informative and visual):

[https://www.electronicbeats.net/the-feed/every-noise-at-
once...](https://www.electronicbeats.net/the-feed/every-noise-at-once/)

~~~
Avery3R
A new version of ishkur's guide is coming soon,
[https://twitter.com/ishkur23](https://twitter.com/ishkur23)

I've looked at every noise at once, but to be honest it seems terrible to me.
Quantity over quality, some of the samples they chose, even for genres that
aren't really obscure, are wildly off-base.

------
gastlee_za
South Africa's psytrance scene is going strong and is quite diverse across a
few of the psy sub genres. Maybe a little under-represented in the night full-
on category...

For more information on what the DJs and producers here are doing, check out
the Psymedia Soundcloud page or their website.
[https://soundcloud.com/psymedia](https://soundcloud.com/psymedia)
[https://psymedia.co.za/](https://psymedia.co.za/)

~~~
weavie
If you bump into Tersius on your travels, tell him he's awesome! ;-)

~~~
gastlee_za
He DJs at the Our Minds festival?

~~~
weavie
I think he plays all over South Africa. We used to share a flat together.

------
pixelpoet
> Ultimae Records

Panoramic greetings! (kind of an in-joke if you follow their newsletter last
few years)

To psychill I would like to add, definitely listen to Easily Embarrassed's
"Idyllic Life" album, it's absolutely brilliant:
[https://easilyembarrassed.bandcamp.com/album/idyllic-
life](https://easilyembarrassed.bandcamp.com/album/idyllic-life)

Edit: while I welcome this particular bit of content, I'm surprised to find it
on HN; seems a bit offtopic, no?

~~~
1_player
Great recommendation, love it already. And I'll share my "modern" full-on
artist: Talpa. His sets on Soundcloud are great.

------
JerwuQu
I love the fact that there are a couple of inline music samples for each so
you don't have to go look them up yourself or follow a link for each.

I'd very much like to see something similar for all the hardcore techno sub-
genres as well.

------
fb03
Shameless Plug!

Since everyone is sharing their favorite psytrance and coding-oriented tracks,
I'm gonna share one of my own:

[https://soundcloud.com/flipbit03/twothousandseventeen-
feat-m...](https://soundcloud.com/flipbit03/twothousandseventeen-feat-marcix)

I have a really hard time pinning the genre of the stuff I produce so if
anyone could help me out on what genre this actually is (I labelled it as
Psytrance but it's a blanket/general term) I'll be thankful.

Have a good one and if some of you produce on your free time as well, share
on! o/

~~~
kortex
Hm, yeah it's definitely very unique. It's psytrance in the same way Juno
Reactor is psytrance, as in it's the closest concrete label, but explores a
space well outside the typical fare.

Texturally, reminds me almost of big beat/ breaks. Reminiscent of the
Antigravity album by Zircon.

------
troysk
I enjoy coding more on psytrance! Anyone else?

~~~
PalaneseSummer
Here's a monthly Mixcloud show featuring tech trance, psy tech, prog, full on,
etc. Usually ranges from 138-145 bpm.

I have a few developer friends who enjoy listening to it while working. I've
also heard it's good music to listen to while driving. (:

[https://www.mixcloud.com/palanesesummer/](https://www.mixcloud.com/palanesesummer/)

~~~
nprz
I can vouch, this mix is great for coding!

------
delaaxe
I can't believe Infected Mushroom isn't cited anywhere on the page.

~~~
visarga
Seconded. Also, Boris Brejcha.

------
emptyfile
Pretty nice and comprehensive guide. Ever since I've first seen Ishkur's guide
as a kid I've wanted one for all genres of music, it always seem like the
coolest thing.

Also this guide reminded me that James Reipas exists, thank you.

------
dakom
At first I was thinking - why is this on the front page of HN? Then I
remembered when I was heavy into the scene (~1999-2003) - so much overlap with
tech, way ahead of its time!!!

A few examples:

* projection mapping onto surfaces like mountains in nature parties

* zero-latency visuals synced to the music (and the cream of the crop demoscene type stuff)

* custom synths written in max/msp or whatever

* designer drugs, nootropics, "bio-hacking"

* experimenting with inducing trance states with "brain machines" and certain repetitive frequencies and stuff.

I really feel lucky that I got to experience all that, since I was kinda
jealous from reading the Acid Test of what the hippies had and how they
combined music with visuals and tech (like microphone feedback experiments)...
we had much better toys :)

There has got to be cool stuff happening these days... would be a bummer to
learn that 20 years (WTF?! HOW?!?) hasn't seen much progress..

------
dylan604
I have memories of an interview with an artist that I believe was ManMadeMan.
They discussed how they preferred the BPM to be around 135-138. At that BPM
with a running 16th note baseline, they said it was very easy for people's
brainwaves to sync up with the music as it was very close in frequency to one
of the brain waves. I can't remember where I saw it. It might have been one of
the early documentaries about one of the big festivals.

Did anyone else see that video? I would love to know if there's any validity
to it other than personal experience. I know that when the BPMs started
creeping up, a lot of that dance floor vibe seemed to goaway (eh?)

------
Myrmornis
X-Dream - We Created Our Own Happiness album, that’s one of my favorite trance
albums, but maybe nothing to do with psy? Also Eat Static when he does
psytrance. But I should totally listen to some stuff that’s not a quarter of a
century old.

~~~
stef25
Eat Static ... how long's that guy been going? Abduction and Implant were
awesome. De-Classified more than 10 years later, equally awesome.

~~~
Myrmornis
Yes, Implant! I saw him play live earlier this year and absolutely loved it.
He has not got old.

------
aznumeric
I've listened to most of the projects mentioned here and have been listening
to Psytrance since 2005 but nowadays I mostly listen to 90s and early 2000s
Trance and I must say that I find it better in general than the Psytrance
stuff. I'd like to mention some of the legendary tracks here:

Quiteman - The Sleeper (Man With No Name Remix)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjOcSatGkmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjOcSatGkmo)

Li Kwan - Point Zero
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWIXkF_7JII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWIXkF_7JII)

Electronic Arts - Need for Speed 2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8CEJTPECxc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8CEJTPECxc)

Blue Planet Corporation - Crystal
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYtw6j1AHUw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYtw6j1AHUw)

Odyssey Of Noise - Firedance (The Sunrise)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPMZm2O8No](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPMZm2O8No)

X-Cabs - Neuro [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy-
tKoIE9C0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy-tKoIE9C0)

------
diimdeep
Similar project [https://www.12edit.com/drum-n-
bass/](https://www.12edit.com/drum-n-bass/)

------
SuddsMcDuff
This is great! I now know that "minimal psy" is the name of the genre I like
to listen to whilst coding.

I'd love to see something similar for the various sub-genres of drum & bass.

'Psybreaks' really reminds me of the soundtrack to the original Wipeout game,
written by Cold Storage
([http://www.coldstorage.org.uk/](http://www.coldstorage.org.uk/)).

~~~
benj111
Depending on where you are, the sound track may well have included some
Orbital, Leftfield and Chemical Brothers also, it was stripped out for the
North American release though.

There was also an album of the music released.

~~~
SuddsMcDuff
IIRC only the Playstation version had licensed music from those artists. Other
versions (such as the Saturn version that I owned) had tracks written
exclusively by Cold Storage.

~~~
hajhatten
PC version also had a coldstorage soundtrack

------
dasmithii
I didn't believe my eyes when I saw "psytrance" on the front page of HN...

Anyways, for anyone in North America looking for psytrance festivals, here is
a guide put together by fractaltribe:

[https://www.fractaltribe.org/blog/north-american-
psytrance-f...](https://www.fractaltribe.org/blog/north-american-psytrance-
festival-guide-2019)

~~~
dsp0xff
Me neither! :) Are any fellow psyhackers attending Dreamtime in sept?

------
abcc8
Where would Sphongle fit in on that list? I like Sphongle but do not know much
about the genre.

~~~
emptyfile
Nowhere, since it's not psytrance (no trance beat for one thing).

It's considered psybient(psychedelic ambient) or rather they invented that
genre.

~~~
abcc8
Thank you for your reply, it was very helpful!

------
TuringNYC
I'm a huge music lover, but discovery is a problem. Thank you for this. May I
suggest links to popular music platforms so 1. We can listen to it via common
music platforms (and thus easily listen over and over.) 2. So the artists can
clock listens.

------
bootsz
Interesting that "psytrance" is also listed as a subgenre of "psytrance".

------
dylan604
Di.fm has a few channels related to goa/psytrance. The person that put this
guide together, Daniel Lesden, has show that plays on one of the channels.
From listening to some of his shows, it makes sense he would put something
like this together.

------
kart23
This is awesome! I never really knew what trance exactly was, but this made it
cyrstal clear to me, as well as it's subgenres.

Does anyone know of a similar type guide to techno or house? Theres just so
many different niches in both of those genres as well.

~~~
throwaway286
Psytrance is already a sub-genre of trance; this site doesn't reflect trance
as a whole.

------
yax_
So who else just returned from Mo:Dem and had a laugh about psytrance being on
hackernews?

------
flmontpetit
Organizing subgenres by BPM range is pure lunacy

~~~
vkolencik
They are not organized by BPM range.

------
lkjhdcba
Lol, I'll assume the OP recently returned from one of the _many_ European
trance festivals (Mo:dem, maybe?) and discovered a new passion :-)

The comments are on point: the best thing about psytrance is the community,
and the extremely friendly hippie vibe found in these festivals as well as,
let's be honest, the extremely copious amount of free-flowing available drugs
can make any one of them a live-changing experience.

I wonder how it compares to the American equivalent, which would be something
like Burning Man? I guess?

------
confact
Really like this. Found like 5 new songs in different genere I like

------
cheeseomlit
Anyone know of good guides on making this kind of music? I've tried looking
into it and there are just so many options and esoteric knowledge of synths
and software required that's it seems hard to get started. I've bought several
MIDI keyboards that all turned out to be junk and tried several DAWs that were
very unintuitive, I'd like to know the best way for a beginner to get into it

~~~
playing_colours
You can find quite a lot here [https://www.lynda.com/Ableton-Live-training-
tutorials/139-0....](https://www.lynda.com/Ableton-Live-training-
tutorials/139-0.html) The link is for Ableton, but you can find the courses
for other DAWs there.

I started with Ableton a few years ago, because it is widely used for
electronic music production. Also, my employer provided 50% discount on
Ableton products :)

I’d like to also recommend this book [https://www.amazon.de/Dance-Music-
Manual-Rick-Snoman/dp/0415...](https://www.amazon.de/Dance-Music-Manual-Rick-
Snoman/dp/0415825644) if you are interested in theory.

------
p0nce
Honestly I've moved completely to progressive house since it's way more
bearable to me. Still love the oldschool goa sound of course :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3aDQzR0O-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3aDQzR0O-A)

------
tasubotadas
That's sweet. I've been an occasional fan? (I would move to other genres and
then back) of psytrance for the last ~13y now but it has been always seemed a
bit hard (on last.fm) to find artists that are not complete rubbish and would
actually do psytrance.

------
rolltiide
I honestly love that the "Mainstream" psytrance section is previously-not-at-
all-mainstream trance.

great reality for music to conform to the tastes I wished was more popular 20
years ago where I grew up, where mainstream was just "rock or rap, choose
one".

------
crusso
If I'm having trouble focusing on the code, I load up techno music. Just
clicking on the play links in the referenced site (Psytrance Guide) has me in
the mood to put on my headphones and work on a development project that I've
been putting off.

------
arnaudsm
This is a great introduction nicely designed ! Do similar websites exist for
other genres?

~~~
targonca
Ishkur's guide to electronic music:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishkur's_Guide_to_Electronic_M...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishkur's_Guide_to_Electronic_Music)

~~~
al2o3cr
FWIW, sounds like there's a big update to Ishkur's guide about to drop - the
Twitter account has been counting down for the last month (it's at 1 now)...

~~~
rickyduck
FWIW -
[http://everynoise.com/everynoise1d.cgi?scope=all](http://everynoise.com/everynoise1d.cgi?scope=all)

------
mrintegrity
My favorite place to listen to psytrance was philosomatika.com, shut down by
the RIAA in 2010, it's now back as
[http://www.philosomatika.fm/](http://www.philosomatika.fm/)

------
tw1010
I used to love listening to this all day while coding. But I've had to wean
myself off it because I started feeling like my brain started becoming a bit
messed up by it, compared to listening to just silence.

~~~
thanatropism
I’ve never liked to listen music to “pump me up”. I’m very fond of music,
having been raised by a classical composer and a choral regent. Recently when
I was experiencing anxiety due to the unexpected, untimely death of a pet, I
used “lo-fi hip hop radios from YouTube. Precisely because it’s music that I
wouldn’t ordinarily enjoy.

But: back then when Infected Mushroom and Skazi were top of the pops artists,
I lived far away from work and had a long, boring, stuck in traffic bus
commute. Psytrance excelled in making me feel alive at moments where I was
basically stuck in a box.

That’s not how I need to feel at work, ESPECIALLY when it comes to coding.
Maybe I’m not a super hacker type that just has programs flowing off his
fingers — I have to think hard, even about naming functions and classes.

~~~
Stevvo
My work is a mix of 3D modelling, painting, and coding. For the modelling and
painting I'm like that girl sitting with her cat by window ledge; the work
flows with the music. When coding music is way too distracting, it requires
intense mental effort. Same for technical animation; understanding how objects
move is hard and I would get nowhere with psytrance thumping away in the
background.

------
b__d
If someone is looking for party dates, this is the go to address:
[https://www.goabase.net](https://www.goabase.net) (at least for the EU) :)

------
pgt
This is great. Would love to see a guide like this for techno!

------
sharadov
Goa Gil, Astral Projection, Juno reactor - good times! Saw them all live, Goa
Gil did a 24 hr set in the Santa Cruz mountains, absolutely blew my mind!

------
tsukurimashou
Very nice, kinda unrelated but how did you pick your colors for title /
background for each subgenre?

------
Animats
It's the revenge of the nerds. Who needs those self-important people with
guitars?

------
dandare
Please update this page with links to Spotify (or other streamable) playlists.

~~~
Ezku
Here are my versions. Every playlist has top 5 songs from the artists
mentioned for each subgenre on the list.

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4dAcwPZxCRk5V2ab3EFPZP?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4dAcwPZxCRk5V2ab3EFPZP?si=AOrH80lNRWKdO5r8DuHtOg)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6WrCSyOd1UfrmaZJFXeqAF?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6WrCSyOd1UfrmaZJFXeqAF?si=w2NIqxpyTseCub1OXOGb4Q)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3SfxYfyeBU1ph75Ed8mCpP?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3SfxYfyeBU1ph75Ed8mCpP?si=vVPw93tZTHm35OYcQPsVnQ)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3tETCS8IwxJiz5XWHz8Kqp?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3tETCS8IwxJiz5XWHz8Kqp?si=sdaTy0QFQeWDdproOaLWzg)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0Y3IUHGeiOwkpuUhjW2ErM?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0Y3IUHGeiOwkpuUhjW2ErM?si=Rev9JBSkRMKGF9SiHPWKvw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3hRuECtfy9PKczpWPE0SRh?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3hRuECtfy9PKczpWPE0SRh?si=VdgS0uMITuKqPQBuFun7Zw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/22tkk9pQIbGVqpBVY2996d?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/22tkk9pQIbGVqpBVY2996d?si=K7Fbao2_QO6e2lYFRH88WA)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0W9ICmxCNPQzkknHa6CyKI?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0W9ICmxCNPQzkknHa6CyKI?si=h6P5VHAsTjqeKR0mZIcnYA)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1lIeAjrLNrggjQmC8BNxh0?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1lIeAjrLNrggjQmC8BNxh0?si=s9-fyykWQeKYktZRyL6-6A)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0O1gKw9KRYTUFS7WyywMoT?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0O1gKw9KRYTUFS7WyywMoT?si=kELkZEcbR1KoHHDEKlsYig)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5S34tPfWB0q9s3f3fcHLh8?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5S34tPfWB0q9s3f3fcHLh8?si=2nwDksc0SVG_8vIyTioZmw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3k13QP7kaDvbxYyKo4CuZp?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3k13QP7kaDvbxYyKo4CuZp?si=CLPIk7c6SheLl6lzmgFdaA)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7sZ7YSdmZXb2ksze3bk3cS?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7sZ7YSdmZXb2ksze3bk3cS?si=fgXf3vd8Qj-
GalplGZ0mig)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2KxhKNBkrW47UfrpW4ezAO?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2KxhKNBkrW47UfrpW4ezAO?si=6PhfO1EOSumvQ3GntKt1Fw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5D9xAkuYC9cklxFXZUns8K?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5D9xAkuYC9cklxFXZUns8K?si=cXnpoQ8-SpmtY9iQu9vSnQ)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/62XI14VIjqZxsA2CikNrBf?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/62XI14VIjqZxsA2CikNrBf?si=kEQPLPFYTHW4H5z87qi6Ig)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5kf1tVYouTxcJGbxV1lQny?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5kf1tVYouTxcJGbxV1lQny?si=kZVTBLxMQ0OgrY4vcv4icw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4bBurOc5GGytLjnKPIExy9?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4bBurOc5GGytLjnKPIExy9?si=3sQwnkfNQlitQ3pVuKrQiw)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5n6n7vNaBbRNelVzAD8UKw?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/5n6n7vNaBbRNelVzAD8UKw?si=IUpBktTcSO2idiyjvh1kgg)

[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3jPeGD6FKvEiYH4HP6m0Lv?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3jPeGD6FKvEiYH4HP6m0Lv?si=VhHknQx2SXaI5fsWmjWkVw)

Hope you enjoy. :)

------
ChrisArchitect
not sure why this is in HN, not to mention the somewhat ridiculous breakdown
of genres which seems weird to anyone who's in the scene ---

BUT anyways, add a 2017 to this because it's not new.

------
foobar_
Where is psydub ?

~~~
Fnoord
I suppose there is some overlap with psyambient and psychill. There was a time
when not every genre had psy before it.

If you like that genre, I can recommend Ott's Hallucinogen In Dub remixes and
his album Skylon [1]. I also like some specific tracks of Easily Embarrased
and Koan but not sure which genre it falls under.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ott_(record_producer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ott_\(record_producer\))

~~~
dejawu
Good God, Ott is by far my favorite artist with not even a distant second.
I've been hunting for other artists/tracks for the last few months to fill the
void til his new album comes out but have only come up disappointed and empty
handed. Nobody else seems to be able to be so varied and inventive with each
track yet always deliver a compelling and engaging sound and melody so
reliably.

Anyone have more recommendations?

~~~
bhrgunatha
Some artists truly are unique. and I think Ott falls into that category.

Entheogenic, Slackbaba or Globular are probably the closest you'll find.

~~~
dejawu
Globular is fantastic, haven't really dug into Entheogenic or even heard of
Slackbaba. I'll give those a look, thanks!

------
busterarm
Needs HTTPS.

~~~
raaxe
Does it?

------
unlivingthing
No Skazi :(

------
gastlee_za
This isn't the first ever psytrance styles guide. I recall seeing one on
psynews.org many years ago that actually appeared more comprehensive than this
one.

~~~
chrisseaton
> This isn't the first ever psytrance styles guide.

So what? What a silly put-down.

~~~
gastlee_za
was not intended to be a put down, but I could have probably added more to my
comment

